# Crab and Cream Cheese Stuffed Potatoes



## deelady (Nov 23, 2008)

Crab and Cream Cheese Stuffed Potatoes

4 large potatoes
1/3 cup butter
1/2 cup light cream
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon grated onion (Vidalia, if possible) optional
4 oz cream cheese softened
1 cup cooked crab meet (fresh, if possible) 
Shaved Parmesan

Bake the potatoes in a 400 degree oven until tender. Cut completely in half lengthwise, and scoop out most of the pulp. Add the butter to the potato pulp and mash. Mix in the light cream, salt, onion, and cream cheese. Fold in the crab meat and pile back into the potato shells. Refrigerate until mealtime. Reheat in a 450 degree oven for about 15 minutes. Top with shaved parmesan.


----------



## Constance (Nov 23, 2008)

All I need with that is a little broccoli, and I'll have a meal!

Copied and saved...thank you Deelady!


----------



## deelady (Nov 24, 2008)

Youre welcome! I've been on a crab meat and cream cheese kick since I tried these crab and cream cheese wontons recently at a local Asian Diner (thats what they call it too..an Asian Diner...isn't that funny)!!


----------

